# Are these sexable?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Can someone sex them? I think they're a pair but i'm not sure.
NOTE: Occasionally i hear calling from their viv.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

My Phyllobates males look like the frog on the right, my females look like the frog on the left. How old are they?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> My Phyllobates males look like the frog on the right, my females look like the frog on the left. How old are they?


16 months. Fully adult.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello? Does anyone else have any sort of opinion?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

A side pic would help sex these. Both male and female can get the pear shape because they are an especially gluttonous frog. The most distinct way to differentiate male/female is by the arch/ridge in the back. Males will have a flatter back and the females will have a prominent arch. It is quite noticeable in every pair I've seen.

Kevin


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay, here's some upper/side shots:


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

First one is definite male. 

Second one is a little harder to tell because it's looking up, but appears to be a male also.

I'll see if I can dig up a photo of my male and female mints side-by-side.

Beautiful frogs, btw.

Kevin


----------

